# SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

## oddjob1266

During boot I get this error, and because of it my network is unreachable.  I'm sure it's because I'm a clueless newb when it comes to linux, but I would like some help anyway.  I installed using gentoo's graphical installer, and just used the livecd kernel because after setting up my static IP info for my network using ifconfig everything worked fine.  

I have checked my /etc/conf.d/net file, and that shows the approriate changes that I set up, but when booting I get that error when the init.d/eth1.net script is run.  Does anyone have a solution for my problem?  Thank you in advance for your help.

----------

## drizzt

The errormesg says that device eth1 doesn't exist...

Should there be an eth1 or do you have only 1 network device which then will be eth0...

In case you just have 1 network device you must remove net.eth1 from bootprocess and add net.eth0

Greets

----------

